# redi cube race!



## applezfall (Aug 31, 2017)

1.R L' R' X 
R' L' R X 
L R L' R' L X 
L' R L R X 
L R L R' X 
L R L' R' L X 
R' L R L R' X 
R' L' R' L' R X 
2. R L' R X 
L' R L' R' L X 
R' L R L' X 
L R' L' X 
R' L' R' L' R X 
L R L R' X 
L' R' L R L' X 
L R' L X 
3.R L R L' X 
R L' R' L X 
L R L' R X 
L R' L' X 
L' R' L' R L' X 
L R' L R L X 
L' R L' R' X 
L' R L R L X 
4.R L R' L' X 
L R L R L X 
R L' R' L' R' X 
L R L X 
L R' L' R L X 
L' R L' R' X 
L' R' L X 
L' R L' R' L' X 
5. L R' L' X 
R' L R X 
R' L' R' X 
R' L R' L' R X 
L' R' L R X 
R L' R L' R X 
R' L R X 
L R L X 
if you dont know how to scramble check moyu's video on it
Good Luck!!!
cube:moyu
method:normal
goal:sub 20
00:23.131 
00:22.291 
00:22.306 
(00:21.970) 
(00:26.373)
22.57 average


----------



## Chris Van Der Brink (Sep 1, 2017)

10.59
(7.87)
(12.77)
8.61
11.19

10.13 average


----------



## BABCGA (Sep 4, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-9-4
avg of 5: 12.52

Time List:
1. (13.88) 
2. 10.69 
3. 13.48 
4. 13.39 
5. (9.40)


----------



## applezfall (Sep 8, 2017)

Here are the best results
3.22.57(AppleFall)
2.12.52(BABCGA)
1.10.13(Chris Van Der Brink)
GJ to Chris for winning

*ROUND 2
*

*1.R L' R L R X 
R L R L' R X 
R L' R' X 
L R L R L X 
L R L R L' X 
L' R L R X 
R' L' R X 
R' L R' L R' X 
2. L' R L' X 
R' L' R' L R' X 
L R' L X 
R L' R X 
R L' R' X 
R L R X 
L' R L' R' X 
L' R' L' X 
3.R L' R' L' R X 
L' R L' R' X 
R' L R L R X 
L' R L' R' L X 
L' R' L R' L' X 
L' R' L R' L' X 
R' L' R' X 
R' L' R' L' R X 
4.L R L R' X 
R L R L' X 
R L' R' L' R X 
R L' R' X 
L' R L R L' X 
L R' L' R' X 
R' L R' L R X 
R L R X 
5.R' L R' L X 
L R' L' R' X 
R' L R L R X 
L R L' X 
L R' L' R' L' X 
R L R' L' X 
L' R' L R X 
R L' R' L' X 
*
*MY Times:*15.87,12.40,13.28,17.66,19.76=15.60 
my goal:sub 17 
this was very lucky for me


----------



## Chris Van Der Brink (Sep 13, 2017)

Goal: Sub 11

Times: 10.27, (9.46), (10.97), 9.73, 10.86
Average: 10.28


----------

